# Replies to Threads Taking Longer to Post



## dioxide45 (Jun 5, 2022)

I have noticed over the last few days that when I reply to a thread, it is taking significantly longer than it used to. I see the three vertical bars in the upper left flashing, but they take about 7-10 seconds for my reply to show up. In the past this was almost instantaneous. Any recent changes that would be causing this?

_Edited to add: I timed this post and it took 12 seconds._


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2022)

nothing changed on this side.  will check how long it takes to reply here now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 5, 2022)

(was instantaneous for me)


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 6, 2022)

I noticed this the prior couple of days as well. Today it seems to be fine.


----------



## HudsHut (Jun 6, 2022)

I have also had the delay.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2022)

Yeah, it seemed to be working okay again for me first thing this morning, but I noticed a delay again later in the afternoon. I will see how this post does.

_Edited to add: It was almost instant this time._


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 7, 2022)

could realistically just be someone doing a huge search at the very time you are clicking to post etc.

average number of users during the day is in the high hundreds and ive seen 1000 plus fairly regularly!

looking at the load on the server however, I do not see anything thats approaching what would cause a delay on the hardware side.  I have seen the 3 little yellow bars as the site is "thinking" when i reply or post etc, but its very rare for me anyway (i pretty much just use chrome to access the forums, in case it might be browser specific)


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 7, 2022)

This morning it is working normally. Thanks dioxide45 for posting this thread.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 7, 2022)

I have noticed a delay at times, but just felt it was a result of more-than-usual traffic.


----------

